# Eclipse Literatur



## Chikea (31. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

Möchte einen schnellen Einstieg in Eclipse schaffen und bin grad auf der Suche nach Literatur dafür. Was für ein Buch würdet ihr mir raten zu lesen? 
Schon mal ein Dankeschön für euere Hilfe!
Chikea


----------



## Thomas Darimont (31. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Ich kann dir nur dieses Buch empfehlen:
http://shop.tutorials.de/buch/0321305027/The_Java_Developer_s_Guide_to_Eclipse_w_CD_ROM.html

Hab den Vorgänger auch schon gehabt und war vollstens zufrieden damit.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Andre Gauter (31. Januar 2005)

Gibts eigentlich auch gute deutsche Online-Tutorials? 
 Am besten schon für die Entwicklung von PlugIns?

 Danke André


----------



## Christian Fein (31. Januar 2005)

Andre Gauter hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibts eigentlich auch gute deutsche Online-Tutorials?
> Am besten schon für die Entwicklung von PlugIns?
> 
> Danke André



Ja jede menge.

Dort wo mann es erwartet: 
http://www.eclipse.org

Und auch IBM geizt nicht damit:
http://www.ibm.com/developer

und auch hier auf tutorials.de habe ich eines veröffentlicht (aber das ist tiefergehend)


----------



## Andre Gauter (31. Januar 2005)

Christian Fein hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dort wo mann es erwartet:
> www.eclipse.org


 
 Deutsche sind mir da aber bisher noch nicht über den Weg gelaufen. Mit der englischen Doku, gerade die dem Eclipse beiliegt, tue ich mich halt manchmal etwas schwer.

  Andre


----------



## Christian Fein (31. Januar 2005)

Andre Gauter hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Deutsche sind mir da aber bisher noch nicht über den Weg gelaufen. Mit der englischen Doku, gerade die dem Eclipse beiliegt, tue ich mich halt manchmal etwas schwer.



Da wirst du auch in Zukunft probleme mit haben. Daran solltest du dich gewöhnen, denn die beste Doku ist nunmal englisch.

Ich habe mir früher auch schwer getan, mittlerweile sind die hälfte meiner Bücher in Englisch und ich entscheide mich eigentlich oft direkt für das englische Orginal als die Übersetzung. 
Und dabei bin auch nichtkein Englischcrack, und tu mich beim schreiben in Englisch immer noch schwer.
Aber ich finde englische IT Bücher besser zu lesen, als englische Romane, denn die 
Fremdwörter in diesen Büchern sind ja auch aus deutschen bekannt.


----------



## Andre Gauter (1. Februar 2005)

Nu ja, ich kämpfe mich schon durch, aber manchmal ist das halt sehr undurchsichtig, Dann überlege ich obs am Beispiel liegt oder an meinem englisch. Beispiel Syntaxhighlighting: Das Beispiel in der Hilfe nützt mir nicht wirklich weiter. Und wenn ich auf dem Beispiel der Sourcen aufbaue komme ich auch nicht wirklich weiter 

  Nu ja, dann werde ich mal weitekämpfen 

  Andre


----------

